# Had a boo boo on my finger



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Anyone ever have one of those days?

I was laying some 6" block and was using the handle of my trowel to get the front down to sit level so there was no lips. I thought maybe there was some dried mortar in the joint and figured a couple of hard hits would sink it...

Well It was 7:30 in the morning and my trowel handle slipped right off the block. Good thing my pinky was there to keep the moment of the trowel swinging from hittin me in the sack.

The following pics are from when I got home at about 5:30.


























I took some more closeups after I took the bandage off, but unfortunately they didnt turn out. It was fairly graphic regardless. You could see where my nail starts underneath the skin. Good stuff.

These pics are about a week and half later.



















Well I never went to the doctor to get it cleaned out, even though my wife, a nurse and hospital supervisor told me I should. I figured it was clean enough. Sumbeach weeped blood for about 2 days.

I probably should have listened to the wife. (Yes I said it. I should have listened to the wife) I ended up getting a blood infection from the wound. Worst thing ever. 

I felt it a couple days a head of time. Achy joints and tired. I thought I was getting the flu. Then after about the 3rd day I woke up with a pounding head ache. I went to work and lasted til about 9 am. I actually threw up from the pain of the headache, and I rarely get headaches or take pills for anything.

Got home, crawled into bed and started sweating and shaking, the freezing balls, then shaking some more. I passed out for about 12 hours. The wife said she thought I was going to be hospitalized, and that my breathing was erratic and I was burning up.

Woke up a couple times through the night, then in the morning called for a doc appt. Couldnt get into the doc until about 12. 

Now Im rambling.... Moral of the story is listen to your wife.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Damn that sucks to hear and pretty scary to boot.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Switch to building with Styrofoam...mind you I get rebar bites...not that bad though.

I am blocking your comments from my wife though...I tell her no one in construction listens to their wife.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that probably had a little sting to it.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

aww:sad:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Man that hurts just looking at it! Anything around the fingernail is always painful!


Dave


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

well i was about to make something to eat in a minute, think i just lost my appetite


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

What?


You think that that hurt????????????


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris Johnson said:


> Switch to building with Styrofoam...mind you I get rebar bites...not that bad though.
> 
> I am blocking your comments from my wife though...I tell her no one in construction listens to their wife.


No kidding....have you ever noticed that mason's fingers ALWAYS look like hunks of meat, or are taped? :whistling Last time I dropped an ICF block on my foot, I didn't even blink!


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

w


MALCO.New.York said:


> What?
> 
> 
> You think that that hurt????????????


What alien life form is that attached to?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

send_it_all said:


> wWhat alien life form is that attached to?


Me! You fooker!!!!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Can you not see the CT screen?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Actually, no I can't see the screen. That doesn't look like a new injury. Looks like there is a scar where the tib/fib decided to make an appearance. I could be wrong.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Yup.

I broke it 1984 whilst astride a Honda VF750R Sabre. It was a fast and reliable Motorcycle. The only problem was that it could not defend itself from Drunk Drivers while stopped at a traffic light.

It was a mild, non-compound (not making an appearance) fracture until the shock that I was suffering from and my determination created a very bad Orthopedic situation.

I walked on it at the scene making a simple fracture in to a mess!


----------



## richard123 (Oct 13, 2008)

cut off the end of my right thumb when i was 18, not really that major but hurt loads!!


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

I was stung by a bee once...


----------

